# Celebratory Fatty, Smoker Fixed! Q-View



## sky monkey (Jan 2, 2016)

After several months (or half a year) of struggling with my Smoke Hollow cabinet I've finally got the propane system working again.  I haven't been able to get it above 180° for about 5 months.  Turned out to be grease build up on the oxygen inlet on the burner tube which until yesterday I didn't know existed. There is a lot to be said for dismantling your smoker and learning it piece by piece.  I only wasted $13.85 on parts before I figured out the problem.

  To celebrate my smoker joining the culinary tools force again I decided to make my first fatty.  Using the recommendation on SMF I think I'm off to a pretty good start and am excited to put my smoker back into action tomorrow.  I've done enough fish to feed an Eskimo village and am ready to get back to red meat.

  I used the following in the recipe

 1 lb Jimmy Dean Sage breakfast sausage

 1 lb med thick bacon, store bought cured

 1/2 cup fresh spinich

 5 slices of provolone cheese

 1/2 teaspoon fresh ground pepper

 1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper

 1/4 cup fresh cut basil

 1/4 cup fresh cut cilantro

 1/4 cup fresh grated parmesan

 A sauteed mix of 4 brown mushrooms, sliced, 1/3 sweet onion, chopped, and 1 clove garlic, minced (chilled before rolling)

 Plan on putting it into the smoker with apple wood chips for around 3.5 hours and then crisping the bacon in the oven at 400 for a short bit.

 I'll post the other photos tomorrow after smoking and let you know how it turns out. 













20160102_170233_resized.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Jan 2, 2016


















20160102_171358_resized.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Jan 2, 2016


















20160102_201935_resized.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Jan 2, 2016


----------



## b-one (Jan 2, 2016)

Well it took that long to fix I guess we can wait for the finished product.:biggrin:


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 3, 2016)

That is a nice looking fatty!

Mike


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 3, 2016)

SM, Nice weave on the fatty!


----------



## sky monkey (Jan 3, 2016)

Timed perfectly to be ready as soon as the Steelers backed into the playoffs! lol. Eases the pain of that terrible Duck loss last night.

 













20160103_111739_resized.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Jan 3, 2016






Above is at 2 hours at 235°-240°













20160103_123608_resized.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Jan 3, 2016






Above is at 3 hours, smoker at 245° - IT just hits 165.  I dropped the heat to about 220° and held for 30 minutes.













20160103_130608_resized.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Jan 3, 2016






Right before it went in the convection oven for 8 minutes at 400°













20160103_132322_resized.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Jan 3, 2016






A little runny with the cheese, the next slices came out a lot more together













20160103_132651_resized.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Jan 3, 2016






Not the best picture but I was too excited to eat for holding the camera still.  Success!


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 3, 2016)

Sky Monkey said:


> Timed perfectly to be ready as soon as the Steelers backed into the playoffs! lol. Eases the pain of that terrible Duck loss last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fatty!  The Steelers could be dangerous, I didn't think they were getting in.

Mike


----------

